# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  All terrain tyres

## crunch

There are field day specials on maxxis and cooper tires this month and I'm stuck on what to buy.  Im looking at the maxxis bravo 980 $1350 for a set, or the cooper st/maxx $1880 for a set.  Im not sure if the cooper's are worth the extra $530 over the maxxis?  Anyone got any advice.
Thanks.

----------


## dannyb

If there anything like cooper sst pro muds they are  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

coopers last forever. but dont dismiss yokohama geolander

----------


## SiB

Maxxis.  Lovem.  On my second set now and Ill go back again

Save the extra money from the coopers and buy a set of tyre chains for when its seriously slippery

----------


## 223nut

Following this as I need a set for the new truck, came with nice cheap road tyres. Have max is buckshot muds on the landcruiser and happy with them, boss had a set of coopers and paid big coin for them, his missus managed to put a big (non repairable)  hole though the side wall with 200km on them.... He was not happy

Coopers look like they have a decent bit of grip on the sidewalls which is always nice if things get sticky

----------


## Dreamer

Just got a set of those coopers last week replacing my cooper AT3's as I was after more grip off road.

----------


## R93

> Following this as I need a set for the new truck, came with nice cheap road tyres. Have max is buckshot muds on the landcruiser and happy with them, boss had a set of coopers and paid big coin for them, his missus managed to put a big (non repairable)  hole though the side wall with 200km on them.... He was not happy
> 
> Coopers look like they have a decent bit of grip on the sidewalls which is always nice if things get sticky


Me as well. My original tyres are about to be replaced and I don't have any idea yet what to get as an AT replacement.
The original dealer tires have done 55000 Pretty good for shitty tyres

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Mickey Thompson BAJA ATZ , expensive but hard wearing and good traction.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

Interested in what you guys are paying out for these tyres?

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Mickey Thompson for me on my second set.Sold last truck that had 80k on them looked liked they would do 100k

----------


## 7mmwsm

Have a look at Archilles Desert Hawk XMT.
I got 50 000 kms out of a set. They were just over $1000 fitted. Never had to use my chains when I had them on either. They were a bit slippery on the road though.

----------


## MSL

> Have a look at Archilles Desert Hawk XMT.
> I got 50 000 kms out of a set. They were just over $1000 fitted. Never had to use my chains when I had them on either. They were a bit slippery on the road though.


Had some Achilles desert hawk road tyres on my wifes car, they flew to bits inside 20,000km.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Had some Achilles desert hawk road tyres on my wife’s car, they flew to bits inside 20,000km.


Did you take them back?

----------


## northdude

Not sure what wagon your putting them on I'm fortunate enough to have access to different brands to try and being a right Arse get the cheapies tried federals nangkangs and one other brand that I can't remember but had a good run out of all of them

----------


## MSL

> Did you take them back?


No, I got them dirt cheap through a mate. If Id have paid rrp through a shop Id have shoved them right up someone

----------


## gimp

4 or 5 in a set and what size? 


I’m ~8500km into a new set of 33/10.5R15 BFG KO2 All Terrains and they’re going well. Entirely unrelated because I haven’t got Maxxis or Coopers (they don’t import them in 33/10.5)

----------


## mcche171

Cooper are head and shoulders above Maxxis. I had the 980s and ripped the side walls out while driving down a farm track. Went into a rit with a sharp stone and took the wall out. I have since had the St Maxx and currently running the AT3s. Maxxis run a 2 ply side wall where as the Cooper run a 3 ply where one ply runs at a different angle. This makes the side wall stronger and allows you to run lower pressure. You will get better grip, road handling and longer life out of the coopers, making the price difference irrelevant. Second choice would be the BF Goodrich TA KO2s.

----------


## The Claw

> Mickey Thompson for me on my second set.Sold last truck that had 80k on them looked liked they would do 100k


Replaced Goodyears on my last truck that were buggered after 30k and got over 90k on a set of Mickey Thompson ATZ's. Got them on my new truck and have over 30k on them now, still looking new. Mix of tarseal and gravel driving. They aren't cheap but I reckon they are worth the price. (285/50/20's)


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Size of vehicle and type of driving plays a lot into what tyres would be the best for you. Then look at cost. Go for the best you can afford.

The likes of Cooper, Mickey Thompson, BFG etc are good and will last for ages if you keep up with wheel alignments and keep tyres pressured correctly. They are costly at the initial outlay, but over the life of the tyres they work out cheaper.
Cheaper tyres like Maxxis or Goodride wont last as long, so you may go through twice as many to a set of the above brands.

In saying all that, I have had good runs out of the Goodrides I have/am using at the moment. But I don't go anywhere as crazy as I used to. Only farm tracks and easy stuff, don't want to get the shiney scratched lol.
Also the Bridgestone Dueler 694 were good (been upgraded to the 697 now) on the Vitara's I've owned. 
The Goodyears I've seen on vehicles that come through work (mainly Toyota's) don't seem to last that long. 
I found the BFG A/T's on lighter vehicles (Suzuki's) didn't work very well. Needed to air them down when going offroad, compared to the Duelers anyway.
Carrying a compressor onboard will help you for when you air down tyres. A/T's get you more places when aired down than when leaving them pressured up at highway pressures.
I used to run tubeless muddies down to about 10psi and when tubed as low as 5psi. The A/T's I've only had to air them down once and that was only to 20psi. (Normally run them at 40 on the road in my Nissan Terrano).
Coast to coast in tough truck Suzuki's was always a good test of tyres, machines and men, and when I competed in 4wd trials many swore by the Kumho 833's back then. Unfortunately they stopped producing them years ago. 
Lots have changed since then though. Many more black rubber things available now.

----------


## mcche171

Plus side to coopers is that they include free rotations every 10,000km. This not only helps them last, but maintains the KM warranty.

----------


## bigbear

I can get a set of brigdestone a/t for $600 a set for my hilux. I was thinking of putting a set of bfg's on it this time round but the way i see it i can get three sets for the price one. Shit tyre i know. I dont get massive kms out off them but its a cheap set (about 30000km) gisborne roads are the worst in NZ

----------


## mikee

> I can get a set of brigdestone a/t for $600 a set for my hilux. I was thinking of putting a set of bfg's on it this time round but the way i see it i can get three sets for the price one. Shit tyre i know. I dont get massive kms out off them but its a cheap set (about 30000km) gisborne roads are the worst in NZ


I have bfg m/ts on my truck. Fronts have done just over 100k kms and still more life in them. Rears are at 35k and were only replace cause some muppet punctured one ane wasnt repairable

----------


## Flyblown

As mentioned above.... Maxxis are simply not in the same class as Coppers.

Not even close.

3rd division vs Premier League.

I know this from years of running 4WD fleets in remote areas, Aus, Africa, Canada. Vehicles came on site with crap tyres, we’d bin them there and then and go with Coopers. It was cheaper than risking suffering a failure in the long run as higher speed blowouts on heavy vehicles in rocky country damaged rims and more besides, and was flat out dangerous. Some of the tyres masquerading as off road ATs are a criminal bloody risk if you ask me. Maxxis were just ‘ok’ but they wore out in a year. Bridgestone Duellers were pathetic.

We ran a mix of tyre types depending on duty, it really is important not to select an overly aggressive pattern if you don’t need it most of the time, and vice versa obviously. We would routinely get 60-70,000km from a set of Cooper all terrains, pretty much the entire period we ran the vehicle (2 years), what is important to know there is that we changed out tyres at least 10,000km before minimum tread spec was reached as we didn’t want to risk failure, chance of which increases significantly towards the end of a tyre’s useful life.

I negotiated AT tyres on my new 2014 Hilux from the dealer in Perth, I asked for Coppers and got Maxxis which really pissed me off and they lasted 30,000km in the Outback. Now the vehicle has done 102,000km and its still on the subsequent set of Cooper Discoverer S/T Maxx ATs, over 70,000km of very tough kilometres. _Not one single puncture_. That is a fact, not a fanboy exaggeration.

On the same vehicle (now here in NZ obviously) I now run a set of Cooper STT Pro mud terrains in the winter. Where those tyres will take me at 15-20psi and diffs locked is unbelievable.

Cheap all terrain tyres on a 4WD are a false economy on my view. The wear rate is more than double, and beyond 50% wear the failure rate goes through the roof. And you’ll definitely get stuck more often!

Oh and what the guy in the tyre shop in town knows? Probably bugger all unless you go to a specialist. Even then the “best” tyre is the one he thinks he has a chance of selling with a good margin!

----------


## Flyblown

If you want your ATs to last the distance, they need to be balanced and rotated every 10,000km under normal duty, 5,000km in heavy duty conditions especially in rough mud or rocks where theres an increased risk of loosing balancing weights.

I check wheel alignment every 10,000km just because what I do with my truck is hard case, if it gets a real hammering up front Ill check the toe and caster marks myself, youd be amazed how much they can move out of spec during a heavy session up the S Island braided rivers, or in the mud and steep country in the central N Island. The trick is always to run low pressures when youre in the rough stuff, makes a massive difference not just to traction but wear and tear as well.

----------


## JoshC

> Have a look at Archilles Desert Hawk XMT.
> I got 50 000 kms out of a set. They were just over $1000 fitted. Never had to use my chains when I had them on either. They were a bit slippery on the road though.



I've got a set on my 100 series, 285/70/17. Have done 66,000kms and not 2/3's worn yet. They were the cheapest option mud tyre in that size when I bought them. So didn't expect much but have been surprised. Great off road and being full-time four wheel drive they're wearing well and their on road handling in all conditions is very good. 

I am going to change in the next few weeks, coming into winter etc, and I think I'll be going for the Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ even though they're over $2.5k for the set. Have only heard good things about them.

----------


## 223nut

Like the idea of more expensive and long lasting, just hate the thought of putting an unrepairable hole in one. Fair bit of my driving in winter is over sections with nasty shale or the sidewalls

----------


## JoshC

> Like the idea of more expensive and long lasting, just hate the thought of putting an unrepairable hole in one. Fair bit of my driving in winter is over sections with nasty shale or the sidewalls


Insurance. I drove over a set of spiked harrows left in long grass and stuffed 3 tyres, insurance paid out for a replacements.

----------


## Bos

Put a set of Maxxis 980's on my Navara last September so have only done a few thousand k's on them. Problem with "long life" tyres is that while they are new for longer, they are also half worn for longer, and pretty well stuffed for longer.
Really happy with Maxxis so far - -both on and off road.

----------


## LOC

Crunch, do you mind pointing me in the right direction of where to check for the Cooper fields specials? cheers




> There are field day specials on maxxis and cooper tires this month and I'm stuck on what to buy.  Im looking at the maxxis bravo 980 $1350 for a set, or the cooper st/maxx $1880 for a set.  Im not sure if the cooper's are worth the extra $530 over the maxxis?  Anyone got any advice.
> Thanks.

----------


## Flyblown

FYI I looked in my service book, I paid $400 fitted each for the Cooper STT Pro 225/75R16 last year. So four for $1600 inc GST.

I shopped around every dealer within 50km and played them off against eachother. Helps that I also bought Yokohama Geolanders for the wife’s Highlander at the same time.

----------


## csmiffy

In the old days, Hankook T24's. they were a great tyre. Good K's out of them too.
Don't know if they still exist or what they turned into but I had that sort of tyre on several of my wagons.

----------


## luckey

> coopers last forever. but dont dismiss yokohama geolander


+1 on the Geolanders, I have them on my Triton and really rate them as an all-rounder. Went well in high Otago snow last week. Maybe a bit light for the really rough stuff.

----------


## 223nut

Have Yokohama of some variety on the outback and they go really well for tarmac and gravel

----------


## ethos

> I have bfg m/ts on my truck. Fronts have done just over 100k kms and still more life in them. Rears are at 35k and were only replace cause some muppet punctured one ane wasnt repairable


I am running the same, an MT that gets 80-100k is better road mileage than most ATs, buggar all noise too eh. Very very good off road.

----------


## madmaori

Cooper is head and shoulders above Maxxis.
Other good A/T tyres that are worth a mention:
Hankook RF10 (light truck casing if possible)
Goodyear Duratrac
Nitto Terragrappler

If anyone wants a price on Coopers or any other brand flick me a message and il sort you out with a good price , or if you just want to make sure you aren't being taken advantage of or have any questions.
Cheers Brad

----------


## gimp

It really sucks how there are approx 2 stores in NZ that actually advertise tyre prices online so that you can cross shop brands and shop competitively without the pain in the arse process of getting a quote. Very strange setup, not sure why buying tyres is any different from buying a tomato but it seems like in general they try make it hard for the buyer to be informed and get a good deal

----------


## Flyblown

Always a Light Truck build.... always, that LT on the side makes a world of difference to toughness.

I agree Gimp and Brad its a mugs game buying tyres, I’m the retailers worst enemy I push them hard, they usually tell me to bugger off before I get a decent price. There’s a local guy here who won’t even look me in the eye... but there’s another in the nearby town who gives me the exact same tyre, fitted, for ~15-20% less with a smile on his face. Someone in the trade told me it is all dependant on the rep who is wholesaling the tyres to the store, how hard the store push him and how many units they turnover. Makes sense to me.

----------


## Paddy79

If you can get the Coopers at a discount then get them and you will not look back

----------


## Dicko

Blokes, You seem to be paying a bit of a premium on your cooper and Mickey ts .  We are paying about 1350 a set fitted and balanced, aligned etc. this is still dear! 

At close to 2 k you might want to look at importing via Tyrerack.com or other businesses expect USA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> Blokes, You seem to be paying a bit of a premium on your cooper and Mickey t’s .  We are paying about 1350 a set fitted and balanced, aligned etc. this is still dear! 
> 
> At close to 2 k you might want to look at importing via Tyrerack.com or other businesses expect USA. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats totally the way forward when you have a issue and you have no backup for a warranty.
Coopers and Mickey T's are a premium product so generally you pay a premium price....

----------


## Tahr

> Cooper is head and shoulders above Maxxis.
> Other good A/T tyres that are worth a mention:
> Hankook RF10 (light truck casing if possible)
> Goodyear Duratrac
> Nitto Terragrappler
> 
> If anyone wants a price on Coopers or any other brand flick me a message and il sort you out with a good price , or if you just want to make sure you aren't being taken advantage of or have any questions.
> Cheers Brad


I can't recommend Brad highly enough. Sharp prices and superb service. And the neat thing for me was he fitted them and supplied a fairly new spare the same size for free - and I worked in a Sika hunt at the same time. I will be back.

----------


## madmaori

> I can't recommend Brad highly enough. Sharp prices and superb service. And the neat thing for me was he fitted them and supplied a fairly new spare the same size for free - and I worked in a Sika hunt at the same time. I will be back.


Thanks @Tahr

----------


## gimp

What’s a set of 5x 255/86R16 Coopers cost?

----------


## madmaori

> In the old days, Hankook T24's. they were a great tyre. Good K's out of them too.
> Don't know if they still exist or what they turned into but I had that sort of tyre on several of my wagons.


Hankook RF10 is the latest of Hankooks All terrain tyre , bloody good bit of rubber and even better when its the light truck casing- I run them at present and are rapt with them , i push them pretty bloody hard and haven't had them let me down as well as them being on track for doing  big mileage

----------


## madmaori

> What’s a set of 5x 255/86R16 Coopers cost?


seems like a strange size @gimp , what are they going on?

----------


## gimp

Landcruiser. Tall and skinny is my preference. Currently using 33/10.5R15, 255s should be about the same but ever so slightly taller and skinnier

E: only option available in NZ for 33/10.5 is BFG, Maxxis, Toyo, General Tyre etc make them but they’re not sold here, so looking at similar alternative sizes

----------


## Dicko

Mad Maori,  when blokes over here are looking for more expensive race  / performance tires, many are buying out of the US. Tirerack has a pretty good business here. The savings on a set cover a dud. If your paying close to 2k for a set then it will cover a couple of duds. For example Cooper AT, in 265/70/17 are USD $170 plus freight.

----------


## gimp

Tire rack didn’t give me an option for shipping to NZ, what do they do for freight?

----------


## madmaori

> Landcruiser. Tall and skinny is my preference. Currently using 33/10.5R15, 255s should be about the same but ever so slightly taller and skinnier
> 
> E: only option available in NZ for 33/10.5 is BFG, Maxxis, Toyo, General Tyre etc make them but they’re not sold here, so looking at similar alternative sizes


you after a A/T or M/T?

----------


## gimp

> you after a A/T or M/T?


I prefer an AT (Have yet to find a situation where I need a MT over a good aired down AT and I do a wee bit of 4wding) but I think Coopers only come in the ST MAXX in the tall & skinny.

----------


## madmaori

> I prefer an AT (Have yet to find a situation where I need a MT over a good aired down AT and I do a wee bit of 4wding) but I think Coopers only come in the ST MAXX in the tall & skinny.


you are correct , the only thing i have been able to come up with is the BFG option and i have searched quite a few!!
through me you would be looking at $440 each fitted

----------


## Dicko

Gimp, you have to email them on shipping.

----------


## Flyblown

Tall and skinny is the way to go for (almost) all off road situations. Think back to the old school Land Rovers and Land Cruisers. No big fat tyres on those. I used to run 7.00x16 cross ply Dunlop Universals with tubes on split rims on my African Hilux, they called them “biscuit” tyres. You wouldn’t believe what those tyres could handle. The 7.50x16 General Super All Grips, Falkens, etc, all tall and thin. So yeah Gimp, that’s the way on your Cruiser. The 225s I run now on the Hilux aren’t the tallest but I had the full monty bash plates underneath and they’ve saved the day more than a few times. I tried taller tyres on the Hilux but too much rubbing in the rough stuff, and loss of low down grunt.

----------


## 223nut

Tall and skinny works well in the snow as well from what I've seen, they seem to bit into it better than big wide ones that float along the surface

----------


## Gerbs

Absolutely loving the 265/70/17 Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs.
Replaced the Goodride SL366 MT's that were on my Pajero when I got it - soooo much quieter. I can hear the stereo! No big drifts or fishtailing in the wet either.
And gravel roads.... wow. So much bite. 
Haven't been stuck yet either. Low tyre pressure in an aggressive AT = going places.

----------


## cambo

Tall and skinny works almost everywhere apart from sand or peametal beaches.
So many people think wider is better when they get tyres. 
In fact, the wider you go the less contact pressure the tyre has so LESS traction.

----------


## ROKTOY

I have 285/75/16 BFG under one of my Cruisers, basically a 33/11.5/16
They are a lot skinnier than a 33/12.5/15, they had a more upright sidewall, so they don't sit as 'fat' on the ground if that makes sense?

----------


## GravelBen

> No big drifts or fishtailing in the wet either.
> And gravel roads.... wow. So much bite.


Well thats not much fun!

----------


## Double Shot

Had a wee incident with a tyre while driving to Auckland last week, so stopped to sort the issue...

Ended up with a set of Micky Thompson Deegan 38's in 20", good looking AT tyre and are pretty good noise wise on road, and I thought worth the $1700 I paid.

----------


## ROKTOY

I have a good set of SAT 7.50x16 on hilux rims here, they'd bolt straight on....

----------


## Flyblown

@ROKTOY I'm going to pm you about your SATs

----------


## JoshC

Just dropped a bit over $2k on a set of Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ P3s in 285/70r17 for the 100 series. Got 67,000km out of my Achilles MT's, on average they're three quarters worn, so slippery tracks are slippery-er. Had a couple slides on wet roads recently and they're showing signs of wear and tear from off road work, plus we're heading well into winter, so time for a change. Only about $500 extra for a set of Mickey's and with the awesome reviews and expected kms I should get from them it'll be interesting to see if that extra money is justified. Was going to go for their ATZ, which is a chunky tyre itself, but the MTZ is pretty darn sexy (and I do enough climbing around steep muddy tracks at this time of year to justify them)  :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Had mtzs on my hilux and they are a great tyre on and off road.  Wear down pretty quick but they all do.

----------


## madmaori

> Just dropped a bit over $2k on a set of Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ P3s in 285/70r17 for the 100 series. Got 67,000km out of my Achilles MT's, on average they're three quarters worn, so slippery tracks are slippery-er. Had a couple slides on wet roads recently and they're showing signs of wear and tear from off road work, plus we're heading well into winter, so time for a change. Only about $500 extra for a set of Mickey's and with the awesome reviews and expected kms I should get from them it'll be interesting to see if that extra money is justified. Was going to go for their ATZ, which is a chunky tyre itself, but the MTZ is pretty darn sexy (and I do enough climbing around steep muddy tracks at this time of year to justify them)


they are a horny looking tyre those p3's....i like the mickey thompson lineup , bit of a shame i cant get my hands on them but them the breaks when you're the cooper people around town.
How did you find the Achilles? put a set on a mate and he reckons they are deadly in the wet

----------


## JoshC

> they are a horny looking tyre those p3's....i like the mickey thompson lineup , bit of a shame i cant get my hands on them but them the breaks when you're the cooper people around town.
> How did you find the Achilles? put a set on a mate and he reckons they are deadly in the wet


I liked the Achilles, awesome off road tyre. They lasted better than I thought they would. I do up to 70,000 kms a year, and the bulk of my higher kms are through winter actually, so roads can be slippery, icy, wet, snowy etc. But, I am running them on a Landcruiser which is full time four wheel drive which would make a big difference. They were loud on the highway (doesn't worry me) and you could feel a fair bit of vibration around town at slower speeds due to their chunkiness and squarer pattern.

----------


## southernman

Ive just bought a set off, BF Goodrich AT KO2, in 265/75 R16 for my chev diesel, Bit curious as to what they are worth in New Zealand, (que MadMaori)
 $265 Cad, fitted, 5% gst on top. 
 thus far they seam to be pretty good, at least in the mud, on the mine sight, better than previous wranglers. I swap to studded coopers in the winter, so summer tyres last me ages.

----------


## MSL

Had the 265/70 R17 and they were good, around $400 nzd each four years ago.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ive just bought a set off, BF Goodrich AT KO2, in 265/75 R16 for my chev diesel, Bit curious as to what they are worth in New Zealand, (que MadMaori)
>  $265 Cad, fitted, 5% gst on top. 
>  thus far they seam to be pretty good, at least in the mud, on the mine sight, better than previous wranglers. I swap to studded coopers in the winter, so summer tyres last me ages.


I have a ute/truck with Goodrich AT LT 285 55 20's on it.  Been quoted between $690(from a member on here) and $750 (locally) to replace them.

----------


## madmaori

> Ive just bought a set off, BF Goodrich AT KO2, in 265/75 R16 for my chev diesel, Bit curious as to what they are worth in New Zealand, (que MadMaori)
>  $265 Cad, fitted, 5% gst on top. 
>  thus far they seam to be pretty good, at least in the mud, on the mine sight, better than previous wranglers. I swap to studded coopers in the winter, so summer tyres last me ages.


that tyre over here you would be looking at around $365 fitted and inclusive....some shops you would be looking at more though , if you were just to walk through my doors thats what you would pay

----------


## southernman

> that tyre over here you would be looking at around $365 fitted and inclusive....some shops you would be looking at more though , if you were just to walk through my doors thats what you would pay


Thanks, that's liveable, 7mm WSM's reply had me concerned, the price you pay, for mags and bigger rim's is painful at times.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Thanks, that's liveable, 7mm WSM's reply had me concerned, the price you pay, for mags and bigger rim's is painful at times.


It's got me concerned too.

----------


## Flyblown

> Thanks, that's liveable, 7mm WSM's reply had me concerned, the price you pay, for mags and bigger rim's is painful at times.


I think the massive difference in price for the Goodrich we see above ties in with what I was saying earlier about needing to be a bit of a hard nose bastard when shopping around. 

We used a Cross Country rental Hilux for 6 months last year, it came with rubbish Bridgestone ATs and we needed a premium new MTs to get into the project areas, so we did a deal with Cross Country that we’d buy the tyres through their supplier and pay a millimetres of tread based price at the end of lease. 

Well we were quoted insane numbers by the fleet supplier, eye wateringly expensive and I just said ‘no’, don’t know whether he thought I was a fool or what anyway we bought the exact same tyre from a local supplier at 72% of first quote (I just checked the file from that job.... that’s a saving of almost a grand on the set). 

There’s also another issue in play, and that is IMO a lot of guys are running rims and tyre combos that are unnecessarily large, and commensurately more expensive. There aren’t that many applications where you need very tall tyres, which also come with the need to regear diffs if you want to get the best out of your truck. 

There’s no doubt @madmaori / brad is very competitive and we should support that wherever possible. Talking of which Brad I’ve got some more ideas re my Surf tyres I’ll be in touch about at some point.

----------


## madmaori

> I think the massive difference in price for the Goodrich we see above ties in with what I was saying earlier about needing to be a bit of a hard nose bastard when shopping around. 
> 
> We used a Cross Country rental Hilux for 6 months last year, it came with rubbish Bridgestone ATs and we needed a premium new MTs to get into the project areas, so we did a deal with Cross Country that we’d buy the tyres through their supplier and pay a millimetres of tread based price at the end of lease. 
> 
> Well we were quoted insane numbers by the fleet supplier, eye wateringly expensive and I just said ‘no’, don’t know whether he thought I was a fool or what anyway we bought the exact same tyre from a local supplier at 72% of first quote (I just checked the file from that job.... that’s a saving of almost a grand on the set). 
> 
> There’s also another issue in play, and that is IMO a lot of guys are running rims and tyre combos that are unnecessarily large, and commensurately more expensive. There aren’t that many applications where you need very tall tyres, which also come with the need to regear diffs if you want to get the best out of your truck. 
> 
> There’s no doubt @madmaori / brad is very competitive and we should support that wherever possible. Talking of which Brad I’ve got some more ideas re my Surf tyres I’ll be in touch about at some point.



Didn't you know that if you run with bigger rims and tyres then the bigger ya weka is?!  :Grin: 
Yea i believe that a lot of people put unnecessary fitments on their vehicle for the type of driving that they are doing , i can only offer them my honest advice about what they need and if they don't want to listen then that's their call.......tried to talk a mate out of putting muds on his ute a few weeks back because he doesn't need them......guess who he rang when he went through his first heavy downpour of rain on a roadtrip?!!  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

> Didn't you know that if you run with bigger rims and tyres then the bigger ya weka is?! 
> Yea i believe that a lot of people put unnecessary fitments on their vehicle for the type of driving that they are doing , i can only offer them my honest advice about what they need and if they don't want to listen then that's their call.......tried to talk a mate out of putting muds on his ute a few weeks back because he doesn't need them......guess who he rang when he went through his first heavy downpour of rain on a roadtrip?!!


Chunky mud tyres on 22 inch rims is what really cracks me up!  :Grin:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## WOPASS

36/12.5/16 simex centipede, best AT tyre you can buy

----------


## CATLINS HUNTER

Good tyres alright. Have run the silverstone version of these on my spray truck,  31/10.5/16.  Amazing grip , had a few cockys wanting out after one round of a paddock    D
Not the best mileage onroad though. Chew a set out in 15000k.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Flyblown

> Chunky mud tyres on 22 inch rims is what really cracks me up!


Outside the parlour in Parnell high street!

----------


## Barefoot

> Chunky mud tyres on 22 inch rims is what really cracks me up!


Was at the local Isuzu dealer the other week and they had a ute they had just set up as per the customers instructions - federal mudgrips on 18" rims, winch and winchbar, side bars ,blah blah.
Ask the dealer about it and he said it's not how he would do things.
But the following day I could attest that it did indeed go offroad - I saw it go through the local Wendys drive through  :Grin: 

This thread has been quite informative, I'll have worn out my current maxxis mudgrips by the new year then and will be shopping for all terrains and I've got a little list of tyres to look at and price now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

> 36/12.5/16 simex centipede, best AT tyre you can buy


I like to be able to hear the radio, myself.

----------


## Flyblown

> I like to be able to hear the radio, myself.


Yup, muddies are an acquired taste and lots of guys run them unnecessarily. I hate the bloody things but having learnt the hard way I’ve had to suck it up cos without them I can’t do nowt, and I don’t want to have to tow a bike everywhere. Sometimes its literally the last 2 or 3km to get into a block, to a cabin, up a few steep gradients, and as soon as its wet its all over unless you’ve got decent MTs. With Cooper ATs I kept getting into strife even with diff locks and low pressures.

That light brown / grey shellrock mud in the Taranaki / Ruapehu area is a bitch especially when its part way to drying off after the rain, its the worst stuff I’ve ever come across, turns ATs into slicks in an instant.

----------


## gadgetman

> Chunky mud tyres on 22 inch rims is what really cracks me up!


Personally I like the ones that are on the big shiny rims, winch bar, winch, spotties all over, jacked up and ROAD TYRES. You can tell by looking at them the supermarket carpark is about the off road limit they see.

----------


## WOPASS

cant hear the stereo or the tyres when the V8 symphony is playing  :Psychotic:

----------


## Gruntled

16 inch wheels is what you need with MT ATZ

----------


## von tempsky fan

Just fitted a set of highly rated Kumho AT51 ,they definitely live up to the good reviews the price was pretty good as well.
Highly recommended.

----------


## GravelBen

> Just fitted a set of highly rated Kumho AT51 ,they definitely live up to the good reviews the price was pretty good as well.
> Highly recommended.


What sort of price do those run? I'll be needing a couple of new ATs for the Terrano soonish so this thread is useful info.

265/70R15 on it at the moment, I wouldn't mind going a bit taller and narrower but the other 2 are nearly new... crap ones though, 'hi-fly vigourous'  :Wtfsmilie:  thanks to previous owner. Anyone know how big will fit an R50 Terrano on saggy standard suspension?

----------


## von tempsky fan

$300 each fitted  for 265/65/r17

----------


## 223nut

Just been for a good drive today on the new Cooper AT3 bloody impressed, been tarmac so far and quite enough with a bit of gravel. Tend to flick a bit of gravel into the underbelly if it's the right size gravel. First really trip today and they held up well for 38psi. Little bit of mud for 100m heaps of rocky bits over erosion Gully over track and then some big arse potholes. Followed by far too much high speed gravel compositing to the potholes and hoping they aren't too deep.

Bloody good day and happy with tyres and new truck.

Will add I got them done at cats tyres in kaiapoi, bloody good service got the spare done as well, not much change from $2000... (dodge those sharps rocks) but warranty for 80,000kms

----------


## von tempsky fan

I got a price for cooper at3 400 fitted but they wouldn't take my as new A22 dunlops as trade so went with the kumbos from a different place they gave me 80 bucks each so the kumhos only cost me 220 fitted.

----------


## madmaori

Been trialing out the brand new Cooper AT3 tyre for the last couple of weeks and very impressed , bloody good handling even in the wet and super quiet.
Yet to try them properly off road but dare say they will go pretty good for a A/T.
5 stars so far

----------


## madmaori

> Just been for a good drive today on the new Cooper AT3 bloody impressed, been tarmac so far and quite enough with a bit of gravel. Tend to flick a bit of gravel into the underbelly if it's the right size gravel. First really trip today and they held up well for 38psi. Little bit of mud for 100m heaps of rocky bits over erosion Gully over track and then some big arse potholes. Followed by far too much high speed gravel compositing to the potholes and hoping they aren't too deep.
> 
> Bloody good day and happy with tyres and new truck.
> 
> Will add I got them done at cats tyres in kaiapoi, bloody good service got the spare done as well, not much change from $2000... (dodge those sharps rocks) but warranty for 80,000kms


Did you go up to the 70 profile or stick with the 65?

----------


## gundoc

I am running Cooper AT3's.  Good off-road and fairly quiet on the tarmac.  $1400 Fielddays special and a free swanni!

----------


## distant stalker

Tried some goodrides on my 80 series, good looking tread profile but takes a lot of wheel speed to clear them when your in that sticky clay/mud mix, breaking away sideways coming around hillside isnt fun

----------


## 223nut

@gundoc I never got a swanni you lucky bugger, have to agree they are quiet on the road. Have touched them off road yet (truck is still far to new and shiny) but what I have done they were fine
 @madmaori went to the 70 Mitsubishi warranty is fine as long as Thu aren't rubbing anywhere.

----------

